

Quit Facebook Day - sheraz
http://quitfacebookday.com
If you agree that facebook does not respect you, your personal data, or the future of the web, you may want to join us.
======
pook
It's when reading non-HN fora that I thank science for this small outpost of
literacy and reasoning. The level of discourse elsewhere is physically
painful.

------
kevinherron
I can't wait for this quit Facebook meme to fizzle out into oblivion. They are
like a bunch of religious fundies trying to push their view onto other people.

Facebook can do what they want with the data I give them. I don't give them
anything I wouldn't mind _anybody_ else seeing.

~~~
sheraz
I think that is a fairly naive view. As you are on HN I will assume you are
more savvy than most other Facebook users. However, many not lucky enough to
be you have found themselves unknowingly publishing information they _thought_
was private. The friction here is about privacy. Many want to maintain control
over their personal information, which they wrongly thought Facebook
respected.

These mini-memes or movements may not register on the radar of Zuckerberg et
al, but it does raise awareness and bring the issue up for discussion.
Besides, this latest brouhaha has sparked an entrepreneurial interest in the
alternatives. (Diaspora, OpensocialWeb?) And _that_ is interesting...

